# Multiple probes or a Thermapen



## frog1369 (Feb 14, 2014)

My question is, what do you guys do for multiple meats, do you consider several thermometers with probes or do you go for the Thermapen.  Here is what I was thinking.  So far I have typically done only tow types of meat in one smoke, one is always ribs.  The ribs I do 3-2-1 and probe the other meat with my Maverick.  Of course things like beans and ABTs are just a time and sight kind of cook.  Now I'm thinking some poultry, ribs and some pork butts.  I know the poultry will finish first so I thought about putting the Maverick in the chicken and moving it to the butts after the chicken comes off?  Or ........ break down and get another Maverick giving me a BBQ temp and three separate meat temp capabilities?  Or ....... the Thermapen and open the cooker to check?  Something else?  Let me know your thoughts .....  Thanks!

Don


----------



## smoke jenson (Feb 14, 2014)

I got a Thermapen for Christmas and love the heck out of it. I did use the maverick for pork butt and long smokes, so you dont have to many pokes in the meat  from the thermapen, and I dont have to keep checking on it. But it is one handy tool to have. I use it on everything else thats a quicker smoke. BTW my probe on the maverick stopped reading temps so now im fully using my Thermapen.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2014)

I have/had 15 digital meat thermometers I now use one to monitor smoker temp and my thermapen to check internal temps and it sure is a lot easier. It's nice not to have the probes, wires, and units to deal with when doing large smokes


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have 3  Maverick I use during the smoke then use my Thermapen to make sure its at the temp I want before taking the meat off.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 15, 2014)

Yup to all the above.


----------



## seenred (Feb 15, 2014)

I have two Maverick dual probes and a Taylor single probe digital...plus a cheapo Thermopen knockoff.  

Red


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a Mav ET-732 dual probe and then picked up a Thermo pop.  That little Thermo pop is new by the makers of Thermo pen and so far been really impressed by it.  WHB


----------

